# [REQ] New Orleans



## Luminosity (May 28, 2004)

Was wondering if anyone has been to NO and taken photos whilst there ?
Would love to see some posted so anything you could share would be awesome ! 
Cheers guys


----------



## steve817 (May 30, 2004)

I have some buried somewhere around the house. Are you going soon?


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 14, 2004)

I've been to New Orleans already , looking to go back....
In the meantime I love seeing anything picture wise etc of the place,  as I miss it.....


----------



## Rainman (Jun 17, 2004)

Well, I live here and work on Canal Street adjacent to the French Quarter.  What kind of info/advice are you seeking?  It is certainly an image-rich environment though I have embarassingly little to show for it.
Regards,
Raymond


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 22, 2004)

Hiya Raymond 

Ya lucky thing ! Have ya lived in NO all your life ?

Hey if ya know anyone that runs a business in N'awlins , who's willin to sponsor/hire a crazy aussie chic then let me know ! 

Basically I was wanting to see if anyone has any pics taken in NO.If not , thats cool .. I'll just have to go and take the pics myself :sillysmi:

Cheers Raymond !


----------



## Pyromaniac (Aug 28, 2004)

These pics are all from in or around New Orleans, I live about 20 minutes from N.O.


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 30, 2004)

THANK YOU Pyro ! :hug: 

These are cooooool !


----------



## nikon90s (Aug 30, 2004)

I was born there and spent 25 years of my life there but for some reasion all my shots are out of focus.  LOL just kidding they are not on my computer but I have a BOX FULL.


----------



## Ambrosia (Sep 23, 2004)

I love New Orleans and find it to be a very *photogenic* city.  I went in March and shot about 15 rolls.  I will post some in this thread later, if you are still interested (i noticed the thread is kind of old).   

Some of my best shots are from N.O.


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 30, 2004)

Yes it *is* a great place to photograph Ambrosia !  

Would love to see your N'awlins photos !!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 13, 2004)

Funny to be realising that I've never been to this "Photo Locations" section within TPF. It's not precisely "busy" in here... so many of the threads are pretty "old" - but I still like to be here and look through the threads now.

And I have pictures of New Orleans, too, only are all of them on slides.
We had "slide nights" on Friday and Saturday: I actually went as far as getting out the good old projector, projector table, screen and the boxes full of slides from their storage place, and we reminisced about when our kids were so small and we travelled to all those places.

Some nice photos are hidden in those boxes now - many are appallingly bad, too, I must say, with a dozen technical "blooper" qualities to each and every one of them - but several are so that I'd love to show them to you, only can't I scan them. When I set out taking photos of the pictures with the digital camera FROM THE SCREEN, my husband remarked: "I've seen a slide and negative scanner in that catalogue the other day..."

Who knows?
By Christmas I might even be able to scan my slides! 
Then I could show you MY N.O. pics... what would another couple of months change, hm?


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 3, 2005)

Would love to see em LaFoto ! 

A slide /neg scanner would be very handy to have .... I want one too.


----------

